# Creepy Plants



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bleeding Tooth Fungus








Chinese Black Batflowers








Doll's Eye








Sea Anemone Mushroom








Devil's Claw


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Porcupine Tomato








Cedar-Apple Rust Fungus








Buddha's Hand








Chinese Fleeceflower


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, these are AMAZING! Creepy, incredible, fascinating.

We have Devil's Claw everywhere out here in AZ. I've always thought they were neat. I have a bowl full of them.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love em  Makes me want to do a creepy plants haunt


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We need to grow a few of those in our garden


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We used to have cedar-apple rust. It reminded me of fireworks when it would open. I liked it, but let anyone with an apple tree catch you with it. I have three apple trees now, and I feel bad I used to let the fungus grow on my cedar trees.
I really like the looks of those batflowers.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

There are a lot of weird looking fungi out there.

My nephew has this growing in his yard.
It is called "stinkhorn" or "Devil's Dipstick" amongst other more descriptive terms.
They grow out of these weird eggs and they smell really bad.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm watching the Super Bowl with my laptop on my lap. I just saw this picture and snickered out lout. Everyone turned to look at me. I snicker like I'm in high school. That thing still has the foreskin on it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That thing still has the foreskin on it. 


BWAHAhahahahhahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------

